# 1/72 Mig-21SM



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

This is a 1/72 Mig-21SM from the kit by the Polish manufacturer MasterCraft. It's a fairly crude kit; not much in the way of detail. However, I don't build many aircraft, and I figured I'd do some experimenting with crude kits before taking a chance with a nicer, more expensive one.  This is only the 2nd aircraft model I have painted with an airbrush.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice job!Academy makes a nice 1.48 Mig21. !


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Nice work komrad


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great work, Paul, very nice airbrushing results and overall finish.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Nice work. I like the MiG-21. 

For good kits, the Fujimi 1/72 ones are decent and the only 1/48 kit worth even considering are the new Eduard MiG's.


----------

